# Help me with an injured Pigeon!



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello All,
I have an injured Pigeon I am trying to find out where I can get him some help. He was hit by an automobile and his leg is injured. I have been feeding him and giving him water. His wings do not appear to be injured but yet he will not fly away. I am not sure if it because his foot is injured that he won't even try. Any suggestions on what I ca ndo?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you could give us your location we might be able to find someone in your area to help you.

Is this an adult bird? If so make sure he has no other injuries other than the leg. When injured and in pain they tend not to fly.
Provide the bird with food and water and warmth.
Did you compare the injured leg to the healthy one? Do you think it is broken?


Reti


----------



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

Lowell, MA
He is holding the injured leg up and will not put it down. The toes are curled up as if it hurt to put it down. I looked him over and do not see any other injuries. Although he does kind of make a squealing noise when I approach him, I would imagine he may be in pain. Please advise!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that squealing probably means that he's quite young and needs some attention. They do that when they're perfectly healthy and starving to death (when their stomachs are actually quite full, by the way).

As to the leg, we can do this a few ways. It's possible that it's broke but unless it's dangling very loosely, that can be pretty hard to tell. I'll go get a link to a post that shows how you can take care of it with masking tape.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can go read this thread--it has illustrations when you scroll down a bit:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14035

You can examine the leg using the link to the skeletal drawings. If you can identify where a break might be, it will help.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In any case, the bird will be more comfortable if you can take an old towel and roll it up into a tight donut so that they can stand in the middle (or dangle the hurt leg) but rest their bodies on the towel itself.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, do you see any little yellow hair-like wisps coming off any of his feathers, especially around the head and shoulders?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This link shows you the listed rehabbers that we've collected information on so far:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

As you can see, the only one in Massachusetts is in Hingham, Southeast of Boston, on Boston Bay. You're about 30 miles from there as the crow flies. There aren't any shown in New Hampshire. That doesn't mean that you don't have one in your city, by the way, but we just don't know of any. 

It's risky taking them to the Humane Society, PETA and that bunch because they will put them down more often than not. More, I think, simply because they're pigeons than any other reason.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is another link that might help.

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#ma


----------



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks All*

Hello,
I have taped up his led and made him comfortable with the towel trick. How long should I leave the tape on his leg? And should I check him for the ability to fly daily? And if that is the case will his leg heal OK?

Regards


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi JC,

I don't know how close or far this may be from you but you may want to check out this place...it is in N. Grafton, MA (exit 11 off MA turnpike). It is the Wildlife Clinic at Tufts University, phone #598 839 7918. Their hours are 8-5 monday through friday, 9-12 saturday and sunday. Here is the link:
http://www.tufts.edu/vet/wildlife/service.html

My sister in law was a veterinary student at Tufts and did a rotation there and said many people bring in injured animals and birds and that they are pigeon friendly and do not euthanize unless it is a hopeless case. She also said the head doctor has many connections with people who do rehab in the area, so you may want to check this out.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lin,

I was just about to post a link to this info that you gave Garye and was trying to see how close by it might be, looks to be about thirty some odd miles, but couldn't zero in w/out more info. Still pretty close by if the bird requires vet care. JC, you might inquire as to whether or not they would be willing to let
you pick the bird up when recovered and release h/her back to the location where you picked it up at.

fp


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

would it be possible to post a picture?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Fly_ing Pidgey, I believe is is asking JC102157 to post a picture, if possible, of the injured bird.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That method of taping a leg is usually ready to come off about the time that it naturally starts falling off. Vets will use it on wild birds and then let them go as soon as they're standing reliably and hopping around on one foot. With a pigeon at this age, he'll probably stay down for a few days for the most part (it depends on how long it's already been healing and some other factors) and then start moving around a bit. It's usually better if they don't fly around until the leg is healed up quite a bit because if they land hard, they can re-injure it, obviously.

However, your bird might very well not be flying yet, anyhow, due to his age.

Pidgey


----------



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

*No picture*

Hello All,
I do not have the means to provide a picture. Thanks for the advise of the Tufts Vet Center. I know about that place but, I do not know when I will be able to take the little guy there. I am making him as comfortable as possible and will make sure he is well be I let him venture into the world. If he is not well by the weekend I will see about bringing him to the center.

Regards


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for making the pij comfortable in the meantime and ensuring that he is releasable before doing so.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, these things usually take some time, as in "weeks". He's not likely to be flying around by this weekend, especially if he's too young. That's why I asked earlier if he had any little yellow hairs on him, anywhere. It's likely that he fell out of his nest and broke, badly strained or otherwise hurt his leg because he couldn't yet fly.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi jc102157,


Probably, taping his Leg is not a good idea, unless the Leg actually IS broken, in which case it would need to be taped very intentionally, and NOT per-se to help him hold it 'up'.


They hold up sprained, strained or bruised Legs also, and it is best left up to them to gently begin useing it as they see fit.


Now, if possible, use a white Towell to line his Cage, in order to see how many and what kind of poops are getting made.

Is the Bird drinking on his own?

Is he eating on his own?

If there are poops getting made, can you describe them to us, size, consistancy, color?


How long is his Tail?


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

His poop is green and a lot of it. I believe he is eating and drinking because he is totally alert and active. Except he is not flying away, he is still making squealing noises occasionally. I will keep him as long as I have to, but I really wish it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A good way to tell if he's eating is to see if any of the seeds disappear. You can put a measured tablespoon in and then see what's left at the end of the day. Just out of curiosity, how long are the bird's tail feathers (in inches) and do the longest wing feathers go all the way back to the tip of the tail?

Pidgey


----------



## jc102157 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Getting Better*

Hello All,
He seems to be a lot better today, he is still favoring his foot but he is getting around and keeps trying to flap his wings to get away from me. His wings do reach and maybe even are a little longer than his tail. I did not measure them but me guess would be between 4.5 and 6 inches. I think there may be a misunderstanding on how I came to get this bird. He was flying under a highway bridge and got hit by a car and was stuck in the grill of the car. The driver did not even realize he hit the bird until my sister-in-law flagged him down and retreived the bird and brang it to my house to care for it. Hopefully he will be better soon and I will release him back into society but, not till I am sure he will make it.

Thanks,
JC


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, well, that makes sense. Quite a few of the young ones that live under overpasses get hit that way. I get a few a year from the one near my house. He'll be pretty lucky to get away with a broken (or just sprained) leg instead of a broken wing. I had one (still do) with a broken leg and wing both. He can walk but he never regained use of the wing.

Pidgey


----------

